# sps coral in a 10 gall tank with 10k lighting with a 10gal sump



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

Yo I have seen my lps have a 12 gall nano cube with all sps and he only uses a 10k compact flor. I have decided to try it and asked my friend to frag me off some sps (caps) and little of others. I have set then in the middle of the tank and some close to the light. the caps are doing fine their little polyps open up and the others too. I'll give you an update on that and sees how its doing each 1-2 weeks. I hope this works. my mini power head is in there and clean water. I change my water every week with 2 gallon water changed. I change it from the sump and I do not mess or touch the main tank at all. I have a 10gall glass from petco and drilled 2 holes one to the sump and one back up. this tank is not new its old already and I have posted some pics of it in this forum. Oh btw peps I just got a green leather and its polyps are green so I'll take a pic of that soon and show you. They say its rare or something. My friend hooked me up. So back to the tank, my light is a 10k 50/50 36 watts sitting right on top of the tank (no legs). give me some insight into this becuase this is just testing it. If this works I'm going to conver the 10gall into sps







right now my lps has the 12 gall nano running for 8 months. hope you guys would share your thoughts. I will be posting pics up soon once my uncle gets back with my digi.

thanks for reading and sorry for my grammer it sucks! lol.
piranha_dork


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome. good luck man, hope that works out. i've also seen a nano at store around here filled with sps. anyhow, keep us updated.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Goodluck! Caps and montipora's are the better of the lot of sps to keep under pc lights, Although you may keep other acropora's its not an ideal inviornment for them. But i have seen it done, and never say never i guess.
Sounds like you have a plan. Keep the water clean, and i would not have alot of fish in there. Keep the bioload light, and i think you'll be fine.
Oh pocillaporas are a good choice as well.
You'll need to keep up on all the trace elements like calcium, magnesium, ect.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

im growing monti's in my nano as well, well not really growing more along the lines of recovering. I orrigionlally put them in my 75 but i think they were actually nutrient deprived in there. long story short they are dooing better in my nano and there is some good tissue regrowth. right now all i have are some caps but i plan on picking up some digi. I am looking in to pocillaporas as well, trying to figure out where i would put one lol.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Pictures....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i bring it home tomarrow ill take some pictues once it settles down again, i have sky blue/pink enchino, royal blue green enchino, frogspawn, candy cane, acans, zoos, plate coral and of course the montis.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have sps in my 10, a monti digi and a plating monti, and an acro of some kind.. i also picked up two small frags of acro but one rtn'd and teh other stn'd. im pretty sure it wasnt my tank conditions though because i went back to teh LFS two days after the first one rtn'd and the remaining frags they had from teh same batch where doing the same thing.. they probably got a larger damaged piece and tried to frag it to get some money back and it was over stressed..

so if you going to try sps make sure you get healthy frags.. that lighting is really not going to be good though, theres a good chance the sps will brown and not show much growth, the other important part of sps is high volumes of water turn ove in the thank but not necessarily direct linear flow..


----------

